# I got the Gentle Leader Easy Walk



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

How discouraging. The Easy Walk (by Premier) harness (not head halter) finally sort of fits Shoni after a couple of weeks of adjusting, but he pulls as hard as ever. Even if I keep a really short lead and have him stop every few steps and sit and get a treat, he pulls like a steam engine.

So today I got a Halti head one, size O. It is way too big! The neck piece adjusted as small as possible is way too big. He is 6 lb. and it is supposed to fit. I have read some here have used it, but I don't see how you made it fit! I guess I'll have to take it back tomorrow. The one I haven't tried is the Gentle Leader (Premier) head one. The store doesn't have it in Petite here.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Order the Gentle Leader head halter. It is better fitted than the halti. Many people have trouble fitting the halti correctly and that's my only complaint about it. The gentle leader will fit as it fit Sodie as a 4 lb pup.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

How are you training him to walk on a loose leash?

We are just going over this in our class and she made us stand first. If you can't stand with a loose leash - you can't walk with a loose leash either!  We worked on standing and treating when the leash was loose and maybe take a step and when the leash is loose then treat. (We use a Clicker, so a CLICK-treat). Some dogs require more frequent treats than others, but they slowly learn that being beside you is getting them a treat. It may take a little longer, but it will probably help. Our trainer said that loose leash walking is one of the most difficult, because you HAVE to train it EVERY time they are on a leash! 


Good luck! And I hope you have some luck with the Halters! :


----------



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

I hope the head halter that Jackie recommended works for you, Dee. I sometimes have the opposite problem, Uno walks well with me until someone wants to pet him and then he wants to stop because some folks are making a fuss even if I offer him his favorite treats to re-direct. He won't go anywhere until he's been thoroughly been paid attention to. It's something I'm working on (getting him to re-focus with lots of distractions around outside) especially when overly excited children are nearby trying to get his attention.


----------

